# My 1970 GTO Barn find



## redmanf1 (May 10, 2016)

This thing has been setting for many years. Picked this up, some NOS parts, some extra parts and extra complete front bumper assembly.


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice! What plans do you have for it? Looks like a lot of dis assembly has already happened. I am almost 3 years into my 70 goat restoration and have done a lot. Rebuilt the engine, sandblasted frame and restored much of it. Having a good ole time.


----------



## redmanf1 (May 10, 2016)

Looks like he installed new NOS qtrs and maybe outers. The floors and trunk are nice. I think I am going to put the hood, front, rear bumpers and try to get it running. Then I will put it up for sale. I will be selling some NOS parts as soon as I get them unloaded.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers

Please read the stickied rules in the for sections before posting there.


----------



## redmanf1 (May 10, 2016)

I will be posting in the sale ad.


----------

